# What about another Symphony Game: Bruckner, Sibelius?



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Those Symphony Games on this site look fun, and I have enjoyed seeing the results. The Shostakovich one in particular is proving useful as I make my way through his massive and often challenging repertoire. 

Three composers who - as far as I can see - haven't been subject of Symphony Games, and to whom I feel I could contribute, are Bruckner, Sibelius, and Dvorak (OK - not to pre-empt any outcomes, but I can see that some of Dvorak's might last longer than others. Still, I'd be very interested by the result).

Anyone fancy starting one of these, or showing me how I can?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Steve Wright said:


> Those Symphony Games on this site look fun, and I have enjoyed seeing the results. The Shostakovich one in particular is proving useful as I make my way through his massive and often challenging repertoire.
> 
> Three composers who - as far as I can see - haven't been subject of Symphony Games, and to whom I feel I could contribute, are Bruckner, Sibelius, and Dvorak (OK - not to pre-empt any outcomes, but I can see that some of Dvorak's might last longer than others. Still, I'd be very interested by the result).
> 
> Anyone fancy starting one of these, or showing me how I can?


Start one in the right section on this site and add a poll, more simpler then that isn't possible :tiphat:


----------

